# IPHLPAPI.dll FILE



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi --- About half the time I boot-up a dialogue box appears which states: IPHLPAPI.DLL file cannot start. Check the file to determine the problem." When this happens I can go no further
and have to turn the CPU off, wait and then reboot.

How do I determine the problem and then fix it?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Do a search for iphlpapi.dll. It should be in your C:\windows\system folder.

Also, we may have to reinstall just that file. Look to see if you have a folder named \windows\options\cabs if 95 or 98 or if you are running ME it would be \windows\install\cabs

What OS are you running?


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm running ME on a Sony. With my Application Recovery and System Recovery disks how do I select only one file?


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

The search results:
C:\Windows\System -- and-- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\net\winme


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

A search indicates neither windows\options nor windows\install are valid file names!


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

NiteHawk --- Thanks for trying. I'll have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I've never run ME so hopefully someone with more experience on ME can help you out. Win98 had a utility for extracting and replacing files called SFC, M$ left that out in ME


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi, I am back again with same problem as yesterday. Namely, when booting up the computer, I often get a dialogue box that states "IPHLPAPI.DLL file cannot start. Check the file to determine the problem." I.ve a Sony Computer with ME operating system.
How do I determine the problem with the file (it does not have a virus. It is located in C;\Windows\System folder. Please help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome, much better to keep posting to the SAME thread for better assistance, I've merged your new one with yesterday's


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

Oops! Thanks for the merge. (I'm new at this procedure)


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

from my 98se.

Extension changed to TXT.
After d/load, change it back to DLL


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

john1 --- Thanks for the file. I downloaded and changed the extension to DLL. The size of the downloaded file is 32,765 bytes whereas the size of the file located in two separate places on my computer are both 47,376. Is it safe to replace those with an obviously shorter version? Will your 98se work properly on my ME? Do you know what function this file serves?
Thank you for your interest, time and help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...upport/kb/articles/q823256.asp&NoWebContent=1


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

That page that AcaCandy has referred you to,
describes how to rename the file in DOS,
which means that the system cannot see it anymore,
and how to extract a fresh copy from the CD to
the right place.

Thing is, that description looks to me like its meant
for 98/98se,
getting to DOS in Win M.E. is sometimes troublesome.

If you still have a problem with it, come back.

John


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

I managed to get a copy of the IPHLPAPI.DLL file from a friend who has Os ME. It appears to be the same as my version.
I placed it on my desktop but am unsure as to how to substitute for my corrupted version. Can I merely delete the bad copy without having the computer go haywire --- and then install the
"good" copy from the desktop? Please advise.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rename the Iphlpapi.dll File
Restart your computer in Safe Mode again.
Click Start, click Run, type command, and then click OK.
At the command prompt, type arp -d.
At the command prompt, type ren c:\windows\system\iphlpapi.dll c:\windows\system\iphlpapi.OLD, and then press ENTER.
Type exit, and then press ENTER.

Then copy the good one to c:\windows\system


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have just finished writing pretty much the same as that,
but i have a feeling that M.E. might not go to DOS that easily,
i havent used mine for a while. Now i see AcaCandy posted first.

Let us know if all is well, John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I copied and pasted from the link previously posted 

Safe mode should work, so dos shouldn't be an issue  At least I hope  Not a big ME fan here


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

When I get into the "safe mode" the pointer is frozen. Suggestions?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mmm...
that doesn't sound right.

I might get my Win M.E. out and set it up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What kind of mouse is it?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

right.
good call.


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

It is a Microsoft Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Probably explains it.....

Do you have a regular mouse you can use to this with?


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

Yep, -- it was the mouse. Used the OEM "balled version" and the
pointer moved properly. HOWEVER, renaming the file in the safe mode did not rename the file. I tried it 3 times and unless I am extremely stupid or/and careless, the process needs something else to make the substitution work.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What is happening when you try to rename it?


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

The name of the file in the windows\systems folder does not change. Accordingly, the folder will not accept the copied version. It states that the current version is being used by windows and therefore cannot be replaced.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you sure you are starting in safe mode? In safe mode it shouldn't be in use. Do you have safe mode in all 4 corners when you start?


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes, I am definitely in the safe mode. When I enter the renamed version in DOS, it states that c:\windows\system\iphlpapi.OLD is an invalid file name.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You are typing it all in one line, with the appropriate spacing?


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

I am writing the rename all in one line with, I believe, the proper spacing. In fact, I have tried it several ways to make sure I was covering all possibilities. Each time the ENTER action produces a different reason for not accepting the input.

I fear I have tried your patience beyond reason. I do appreciate your various attempts to resolve my problem. Perhaps I'll just have to live with the annoying situation until I'm ready and able to upgrade.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Try this:
While in Safe Mode
Use the Find command to find the file iphlpapi.dll
Right click on the file and select rename
change the DLL part to OLD and hit enter.

Reboot into normal mode


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

NiteHawk --- your suggested procedure worked quite easily. The uncorrupted version of IPHLPAPI.DLL was placed into the Windows\System folder. However, upon reboot, I got the same old error message: "IPHLPAPI.DLL file cannot start. Check the file to determine the problem." Perhaps the basic problem is not with that file!

Should the "OLD" file be deleted or just disregarded?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It appears that after it has been replaced, it must be 'registered' using the reg command.......

Using your mouse, click on the "Start" button and then click on "Run".

Type the following command to register this library file: regsvr32 \windows\system\iphlpapi.dll (for Windows NT and 2000: regsvr32 \WINNT\system32\iphlpapi.dll)

You should see a message saying "DllRegisterServer ... succeeded"

Cut and paste from here:

http://www.ascentive.com/support/new/support_dll.phtml?dllname=iphlpapi.dll


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks for that AcaCandy,
i didn't know the library files had to be
'registered' in M.E.

Cheers, John


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

When I tried to register the file as directed, it resulted in the following dialogue box statement: \windows\system\iphlpapi was loaded but the DllRegisterServer entry point was not found.
DllRegisterServer may not be exported, or a corrupt version of \windows\system\iphlpapi.dll may be in memory. Consider using PView to detect and remove it.
This is a real education for me. What now?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

for me too ...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Me too 

I wonder if it can be registered in safe mode?????


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

possibly ...
the page from that link doesn't mention safe mode


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

If all else fails, boot to DOS and try to register it from the command line.


----------



## HumanShame (Jul 29, 2003)

Try this out it will help you extract the file.

1. Go to the run command (start menu | run )
2. Type "msconfig" (no quotes) and then hit OK
3. On the general tab (usually the default tab) click "extract file"
4. In the box that says "Specify the system file you would like to restore" you would type C:\Windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll
5. Now click the "start" button then click the "Browse" button. Now once you click those buttons if you are using an OEM version (one that came with your computer like if you bought it from Dell) of Win ME the installation files are on the hard disk at C:\Windows\Options\Install by default. So you would just browse to there. If you but the Retail version or Upgrade version then you would put the CD into the drive and then browse to D:\win98 and then click "OK"

Now when i say C:\windows\system i'm assuming your system drive is C: you can change that if necessary (i.e. if you are dual booting etc etc.) same applies for "D:\win98" i'm assuming your CDRom drive letter is D: you can also change that if necessary.


Hope this helps and good luck!

Shame


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

Shame --- the file iphlpapi.dll was not found at C:\Windows\Options\Install. It was also not located on the Sony System Recovery CDs. It may well be in one or both of the above locations, but my searching failed to find it.

I do appreciate suggestion.


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

What if the problem is not with the iphlpapi.dll but really is elsewhere. That is, something else is causing the computer to have difficulty starting the file. After all, the file that now resides on my computer worked without problem on my friend's Sony computer from whence it came.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The error message you are getting is still addressing that file correct? Did you successfully register it yet?


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

No, I have not registered it yet. Will try again....


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

Well. no luck in attempting to register the file. I tried it three different ways in the safe mode and it would not accept. One of the rejections stated:
LoadLibrary("\windows\system\iphlpapi.dll")failed. 
Get Last Error returns 0x00000485.

I'm near ready to concede on this problem --- how about you'all?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It seems there are different versions of this file,
the lotus one works, where the win one doesn't

It could be that you want a particular version.
The version i have is version 5.00.1717.2

To check the version, highlight the file,
right click, down to properties, normal click,
click on version.

Note here the versions you have tried,
maybe people will offer different versions for you to try.


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

I have Version 4.90.3000.2 in the \Windows\system folder and have Version 5.1.2600.2 on my desktop which I have also tried with similar results.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I have 5.0 something on my 98 system, so you should probably have the higher version number in the windows\system folder. Can't you replace the file while in safe mode?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

here is a copy of my one.
i do not know if a different version will solve
your problem, but please accept this with
my best wishes.

You will have to change the ext back to DLL,
as i cant send it as dll i changed it to txt, ok.

John


----------



## buxie (Sep 11, 2003)

john1, AcaCandy, NiteHawk & HumanShame: Thank you one and all for your time, interest, recommendations and help. This is a super site. I am signing off on this problem.


----------

